# 1.25" Eel Cable Leader....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

How many of you guys that use the Eel 1.25" cable run the 1' hollow flex leader ?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Never. Drill over head and boot pinning the cable to the lip of the clean out. It goes usually.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I run a 12" leader spear point. Is that what your talking about? That's usually my opener as it will take a hard 90 in cast pretty well.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Almost never. Just cutters. If I feel a tight turn I'll try it-or the drop head(get one) or both. I run a K1500 though.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I've never tried a drop head on my 1.25 I have one for my other cables.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Craigin hardware in Chicago has a giant glass case full of sewer toys. Lots of eel /ridgid/spartan adaptors. I'm so lucky to have two sewer supply stores that I can run and pick stuff up at.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I run the leader a lot with a cutter.

Many tight bends just after the c/o on the main stack in these parts.

No problems yet but it's a weak link. Thinking of replacing it soon.

Will be going to Chicago sometime this summer to visit AJ Coleman 
and maybe I'll hit Craigin hardware.

Of course the Museums and night life could be a thought.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

fixitright said:


> *I run the leader a lot with a cutter.
> 
> Many tight bends just after the c/o on the main stack in these parts.*
> 
> ...




Yes, I always run one for the same reasons just wondering what others thought. Also the hollow cable rips out roots better than the inner core sections.

I bend about one per year on 6" lines never had one break or come apart. Just bent my last one up on that huge root from my other thread. Threw it in his recycling bin on the way to my van, lol !


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I rarely use leaders anymore. They always get mangled. 
I usually have 1 sharp bend at the base of the stack. Occasionally going into a tee on its back . Those are a PITA to get through. I have found that with a 4' section I can navigate most turns though.


----------

